# Problème démarrage/utilisation Mail



## Pachecovic (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Voici mon problème : suite à une mise à jour, impossible d'utiliser Mail.
Lorsque j'ouvre l'application une fenêtre s'affiche et m'indique ceci :

"Impossible d'utiliser cette version de Mail avec cette version de Mac OS X.
Vous  disposez de la version 4.5 (1084/1085) de Mail. Vous ne pouvez pas  lutiliser sous Mac OS X Version 10.6.8 (assemblage 10K549). Pour en  savoir plus, cliquez sur le bouton Aide."

En cliquant sur le bouton d'aide j'ai tout essayé mais mon problène n'est toujours pas résolu :
- j'ai vérifé que l'apps se trouve bien dans le dossier application de mon Macbook
- j'ai vérifié que toute les mise à jour de menu pomme soit faites.
Cependant impossible de démarrer Mail.

J'ai  vraiment besoin d'utiliser Mail sans perdre mes données déjà  enregistrée sur mon Macbook, notamment pour des messages concernant mon  travail et l'association dont je suis secrétaire et gère tous les mails  :/

Quelqu'un saurait-il ce que je peut faire ?
Merci.

Mes configurations :
- Mac OS X version 10.6.8
- Processeur 2,26GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo
- Mémoire 4Go 1067MHZ DDR3


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mail-disparu-mac-osx-10-6-8-a-1201458.html


----------



## Pachecovic (25 Septembre 2012)

Merci.
J'ai du supprimer l'apps Mail 4.6 par erreur. Sais-tu où je peux la télécharger pour que tout revienne dans l'ordre ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2012)

Refais la mise à jour de sécurité. http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1586?viewlocale=fr_FR

En principe Mail 4.6 doit écraser 4.5.

Mais va vérifier toi-même dans le dossier Applications : si tu trouves les 2 Mail, fait un double clic sur 4.6 pour le lancer.

Si tout va bien, tu pourras supprimer 4.5.


----------



## Pachecovic (25 Septembre 2012)

Parfait merci beaucoup tout est redevenu dans l'ordre


----------



## Patchoulie (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai eu exactement le même problème et j'ai suivi tes instructions, Renaud31&#8230; sauf que j'ai supprimé la version Mail 4.5 avant de vérifier que la version 4.6 démarrait correctement. Bref, je me retrouve juste avec une version 4.6 qui ne veut pas démarrer, et je ne sais pas quoi faire.  J'ai re-refais la mise à jour de sécurité, mais rien ne change&#8230; 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !

_edit : _j'ai les mêmes configurations que Pachecovic


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 comment essaies-tu de lancer Mail 4.6 ?

Si tu le fais avec l'icône du Dock, ça ne marchera pas car elle appelle Mail 4.5.

Il faut que ailles dans le dossier Applications et fasse un double clic sur Mail 4.6.

Qui DOIT se lancer.


----------



## Patchoulie (26 Septembre 2012)

Oui oui, je suis bien allée dans mes Applications et j'ai double-cliqué dessus (qui a, soit-dit en passant l'icône d'une application mal installée, avec une feuille blanche, un crayon de papier et une règle!) mais rien ne se passe. 

Il n'existe pas de lien pour télécharger juste l'application Mail 4.6 seule ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Non, pas de lien pour télécharger Mail 4.6.

Ce que je ne sais pas, c'est si la mise à jour de sécurité de SL peut installer correctement 4.6 si 4.5 n'est plus présent.

Ce que je te propose : refais la mise à jour de sécurité, et si ça n'installe pas proprement Mail 4.6, je te passerai Mail 4.5.

Mais si tu as une sauvegarde (et tu as, bien sûr) alors tu peux remettre Mail 4.5 dans ton dossier Applications, puis faire la mise à jour de sécurité.

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1586


----------



## Patchoulie (26 Septembre 2012)

Je vais re-re-refaire la mise à jour de sécurité, même si j'ai bien peur que cela ne change rien Et en ce qui concerne une éventuelle sauvegarde je n'en n'ai encore jamais fait (à moins que ça se fasse tout seul ? *perdue* Je viens d'aller vérifier et je n'ai jamais configuré Time Machine en tout casoops.)

Ca m'apprendra à vouloir aller trop vite


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

Bon, pour comprendre, j'ai fait des essais :

Sur un clone Snow Léopard, j'ai supprimé Mail 4.5, puis j'ai fait la mise à jour de sécurité.

Résultat : dans le dossier Applications, j'ai trouvé un Mail 4.6 qui ne fait que 8,1 Mo (au lieu de 77), dont l'icône n'est pas celle de Mail, et qui bien sûr ne se lance pas.

Ensuite, j'ai remis Mail 4.5 dans le dossier Applications, puis j'ai refait la mise à jour de sécurité, redémarré comme c'est demandé, et maintenant dans le dossier Applis j'ai un Mail 4.6 de 77,5 Mo, avec son icône habituelle, et qui se lance normalement.

Moralité : il te faut Mail 4.5, et comme tu n'as pas de sauvegarde  je vais te le passer.

Faut le temps de l'uploader, quand ça sera fait je te passerai le lien par MP.

Tu le téléchargeras, le mettras dans ton dossier Applications.

Ensuite tu referas le màj de sécurité, pour ça il suffit de réutilser le SecUpd2012-004.dmg qui est dans ton dossier téléchargement.

22h41 : je t'ai envoyé le MP avec le lien.
C'est un fichier .zip, donc clic dessus, ça va extraire Mail 4.5
Ensuite tu peux jeter le zip.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Problème résolu pour Patchoulie :

Après avoir placé Mail 4.5 dans le dossier HD / Applications, puis refait la mise à jour de sécurité, Mail 4.5 s'est transformé en 4.6 et fonctionne normalement.


----------



## cedApple (24 Octobre 2012)

J'avais la même config que Pachecovic.
J'avais pile poil le même problème (sauf que j'avais pas jeté ma version 4.5, mais c'était moins une!).
J'ai fait exactement ce que Renaud 31 proposait.
Ça a marché impeccable.

Voilà. Juste pour dire MERCI pour ces explication qui étaient faciles, précises et efficaces!.


----------



## pepitR (6 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bon, pour comprendre, j'ai fait des essais :
> 
> Sur un clone Snow Léopard, j'ai supprimé Mail 4.5, puis j'ai fait la mise à jour de sécurité.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir Renaud31,

Je viens de faire la mise à jour de macos. Et suprise, mon Mail ne marchait plus. De mon côté, quand j'ai vu deux versions de Mail, j'ai supprimé l'ancien mail 4.5. 

Je découvre en te lisant qu'il faut Mail 4.5 pour pouvoir refaire fonctionner mes mails. 
Est-ce que la version de mail que tu as UP est encore en ligne ?

++


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 je t'envoie le nécessaire par Mp.


----------



## pepitR (6 Novembre 2012)

Ca fonctionne au top, merci !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Blue_scuba (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir Renaud 31,

je suis nouvelle sur le site et j'ai découvert que tu pouvais être mon sauveur en lisant cette discussion.

J'ai moi aussi accepté la mise à jour et je me retrouve désormais dans l'impossibilité d'ouvrir mes mails! 

Je n'ai malheureusement plus la version 4.5 et je n'ai pas de sauvegarde donc j'ai beau tenter de réinstaller, je n'arrive pas. Ce qui est finalement logique d'après tes tests.

Est-ce que tu aurais encore ta version mail de 4.5 et pourrais stp me la transmettre.

Je suis un peu désespérée car je suis censée envoyer un mail important pour mon boulot ce soir..

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 je t'envoie un message privé


----------



## Blue_scuba (6 Décembre 2012)

Hourra!!

ça marche, tu es véritablement mon sauveur!!!

Merci, merci, merci


----------



## backsilver (16 Décembre 2012)

bonsoir,

j ai le meme probleme a savoir ,plus d acces a mail apres une mise a jour
en 4.6

helas je n arrive pas a trouver la version 4.5, qui si j ai bien suivi est indispensable..

Renaud 31 ou autre bonne personne, pouvez vous me transmettre une copie??
par avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 je t'ai envoyé un MP.


----------



## nif (3 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu le fil et fait des recherches sur les discussions précédentes mais je ne trouve pas la solution à mon problème.
J'utilise mon portable depuis 2009 et ce matin, en ouvrant MAIL, j'ai eu droit à une fenetre me demandant de créer mon compte !
Lorsque j'ai remis les paramètres, il m'a dit que le smtp ne fonctionnait pas et je me retrouve avec une boite vide.

C'est catastrophique car c'est mon outil de travail.
J'ai refait une sauvegarde Time Machine hier mais je ne sais pas si ça sauvegarde aussi Mail.

Surtout j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi ça a fait ça

merci pour votre aide si vous connaissez la solution
Nif







*Note de la modération*: problème plutôt lié à Mail qu'avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2014)

nif a dit:


> ouvrant MAIL


rien à voir avec le matosse
Mail c'est section internet
poster dans les fils Mail existants  , si possible correspondant à ton OS
 ( OS inconnu, mais ca sent le couac mavericks habituel )


----------

